# Shocking video of children in Philadelphia Muslim Society - 'We will chop off their heads' for Allah



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2019)

Ummm......

Just ummm.....

Shocking video of children in Philadelphia Muslim Society: 'We will chop off their heads' for Allah


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 3, 2019)

American liberalism at it's finest. Aloha snackbar baby!


----------



## Gunz (May 3, 2019)

Awww, baby jihadists in America, how cute.


----------



## chickenrappa (May 3, 2019)

I'm going to second with another ummmm...


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2019)

I wonder how they would react if our kids were doing the same exact thing in their neck of the world?

Hmm....


----------



## CQB (May 3, 2019)

_If your a Muslim & you know it clap your hands!_
The singing is dubbed, it could be the jundi Hokey Pokey.


----------



## Blizzard (May 3, 2019)

Should we ask Ilhan Omar what she thinks about it?


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 3, 2019)

Reminds me of this..


How Many 4th Graders Can You Take At Once?


----------



## Brill (May 4, 2019)

MEMRI’s Board of Advisors is an interesting group.

MAS of Philly says songs were not vetted and it was a simple mistake. So NOBODY at that chapter speaks Arabic?

MAS Statement on Philadelphia Video | Muslim American Society

503c org...wonder if IRS stonewalled their status review?  About The Muslim American Society | Muslim American Society



> *Milestones*
> 
> *Recipient of a U.S. federal grant* as part of the President’s Faith Based Initiative Program.
> Along with other national organizations, *MAS participated in meetings with Department of Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano* to discuss joint efforts against domestic violent extremists, and to work with the government to address community concerns about DHS policies, such as racial, ethnic, and religious profiling at airports and borders.
> ...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 4, 2019)

It's really Israel's fault for their mistreatment of muslims.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2019)

LOL, good one


----------



## Muppet (May 4, 2019)

It's Philly. Are you surprised. Fucking cesspool of my home town.


----------



## Gunz (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2019)

Daily Mail picked this up....

Video shows Muslim children singing about 'chopping off heads'

Pardon me while I clear my throat and laugh obnoxiously at the blaten bullshit of this statement....

_The Muslim American Society issued a statement on Saturday vowing to investigate the ‘unintended mistake and an oversight’. _

To add:


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2019)

So the problem isn't what was said...the problem is that we were allowed to see it instead of having it surpassed and controlled?

Muslim American Society says Philadelphia video of children not vetted


----------



## Cookie_ (May 6, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> So the problem isn't what was said...the problem is that we were allowed to see it instead of having it surpassed and controlled?
> 
> Muslim American Society says Philadelphia video of children not vetted



Did you not read your own link or something? That whole article is condemning the song, lyrics, and people who allowed it to happen.


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> Did you not read your own link or something? That whole article is condemning the song, lyrics, and people who allowed it to happen.



What are you talking about?


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 6, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> Did you not read your own link or something? That whole article is condemning the song, lyrics, and people who allowed it to happen.



From the artilce: "“It does not represent our understanding of Islam, nor the understanding of the mainstream Muslim community,” Hammous said in an interview Sunday."

But, I'm pretty sure F173 knows as well as I do, the muslim society is embarrassed the video got out, and they know what to say to the kaffir public.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> But, I'm pretty sure F173 knows as well as I do, the muslim society is embarrassed the video got out, and they know what to say to the kaffir public.



Yep, blame it on "white supremacy."


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> But, I'm pretty sure F173 knows as well as I do, the muslim society is embarrassed the video got out, and they know what to say to the kaffir public.



The problem w/ apologies, and I think this whether I agree with the issuing group/ person or not, is are they sincere? Anymore, does a person apologize because they are sorry or because they are trying to pacify the outraged/ offended?


----------



## Box (May 7, 2019)

So - I am confused.

They are upset because the video wasn't vetted before it was posted. 

How do you "vet" a video like that?
_...no Faiza- we need to hear more passion when you sing of beheading the nonbelievers - make your audience feel it
...very good Hamza - the hate in your facial expressions is perfect - now, sing from your diaphragm as you curse the infidels
...Takallam bibut min fadlak, Nadeem - you are speaking too fast for the western pig dogs to fully understand the seriousness of our words
...now - *mara thaaniya, min faDlik* and a one and a two_

YES !
YES !!
*THAT* IS HOW IT SHOULD SOUND MY CHILDREN  !!!

That is how it should sound when we upload our glorious song of praise to the FaceBook.
Allah - bless his name - will be pleased when this *vetted version* of our head chopping song is posted on the Tweeters and the Instantgrams
all shall sing praise and the streets will flow red with the *vetted * blood of the _unvetted_ nonbelievers - insha allah



get the fuck out of here with that bullshit you silly muslim apologists


----------

